# الأسرار المقدّسة وشرح الرموز الطقسيّة للمطران لطفي لحّام



## الأخت مايا (18 أغسطس 2009)

الأسرار المقدّسة وشرح الرموز الطقسيّة للمطران لطفي لحّام

(البطريرك غريغوريوس)​





الأسرار المقدّسة سرّ المعموديّة سرّ الميرون المقدّس سرّ التوبة والاعتراف سرّ الزواج المقدّس سرّ الكهنوت المقدّس سرّ مسحة المرضى الرّقاد بالربّ وإكرام الموتى


شرح الرموز الطقسيّة الماء الزيت الخبز الخمر وضع الأيدي الإقرار قرع الصدر قبلة السلام رفع الأيدي البخور النور والشموع إشارة الصليب السمكة السنابل المرساة عادات مختلفة​


----------



## الأخت مايا (18 أغسطس 2009)

الأسرار المقدّسة


نكتفي بإشارة مقتضبة إلى هذه الأسرار التي هي تعبير عن سرّ المسيح الخلاصي الكبير، وعربون اشتراك المؤمن به. وهي ترافق حياة المسيحيّ من المهد الى اللحد وطيلة حياته.
ونشدد في هذه الشروحات على النواحي العمليّة والطقسيّة وعلى الرموز المرافقة للاحتفال بها.​


----------



## الأخت مايا (18 أغسطس 2009)

سرّ المعموديّة


مقدّمة المعموديّة
1- الصلاة على المرأة النفساء بعد ولادتها.
2- صلاة لختم الطفل وتسميته في اليوم الثامن لميلاده.
عادة تقال هذه الصلوات معًا بعد عودة المرأة من المستشفى الى البيت. وعلى الأهل أن يخبروا كاهن الرعيّة حالاً بولادة الطفل.
3- صلاة لإدخال المرأة النفساء وولدها الى الكنيسة في اليوم الأربعين.
هذا الحدث يذكّر بدخول السيّد المسيح الطفل الى الهيكل أربعين يومًا بعد ميلاده.
هذه الصلوات والحفلات هي استعداديّة لسرّ المعموديّة المقدسّة.
أسرار المدخل
هي أسرار المعموديّة والميرون والإفخارستيا وتسمّى هكذا لأنها تُدخل المعتمد الجديد في سرّ المسيح وفي جماعة المؤمنين في الكنيسة فيصير عضوًا فيها كامل الحقوق.
ولهذا السبب تُمنح هذه الأسرار معًا وفي يوم واحد في الكنيسة الشرقيّة. هذا تقليد الكنيسة القديم لعماد الكبار والصغار والقادمين من الوثنيّة، وبقي في الكنيسة اليوم في عماد الصغار. فالمعموديّة هي المدخل الى الإيمان المسيحيّ. والميرون المقدّس هو موهبة الروح القدس وختمه وختم المعموديّة المقدسة. والمناولة المقدسة هي الغذاء الأساسيّ الروحيّ لكل أعضاء الكنيسة المؤمنين. ولذا فالطفل الصغير أيضًا أصبح أهلاً لها بالمعموديّة والميرون المقدّسَين، وأصبح من حقه ومن واجبه الاشتراك في هذه الوليمة الروحيّة المقدّسة.
هذا ومن المعلوم تاريخيًّا أن عادة إعطاء أسرار المدخل الثلاثة معًا بقيت جارية شرقًا وغربًا حتى القرن الثالث عشر.
ولذا فإن عادة المناولة الاولى هي غريبة عن تقليد الكنيسة الشرقيّة، إذ تصير المناولة الأولى يوم المعموديّة المقدّسة. ولذا يجوز أن تُعطى المناولة للأطفال الصغار شريطة أن يرافقهم أهلهم ويعدّونهم بالطريقة المناسبة لعمرهم للاشتراك بوليمة الافخارستيّة المقدّسة.
وإذا أردنا أن نعمل حفلة للأولاد لدى بلوغهم سنّ الرشد(7 وما فوق)، فيمكن أن يقام لهم عيد مناولة احتفاليّة بعد إعطائهم تثقيفًا روحيًا وطقسيًا وإيمانيًا مكثفًا مناسبًا لعمرهم. 
شرح رموز أسرار المدخل
إن الأسرار المقدّسة وضعها السيّد المسيح، وهي علامات حسيّة للنعمة الروحيّة. ولا بدّ من فهم رموزها ومعانيها.
سر المعموديّة المقدّسة
1- عماد البالغين والأطفال.
الإنسان بالغًا كان أم طفلاً مدعوّ الى قبول نعمة الله المجانيّة والمعموديّة المقدّسة التي هي باب الحياة في المسيح. وتعمّد الكنيسة الأطفال مرتكزة الى إيمان أهلهم.
2- قبول الموعوظين
الموعوظون هم الذين يستعدّون للمعموديّة المقدّسة بسماع الوعظ والإرشاد. الصلاة الحاليّة هي استقبال المعتمد وختمه بإشارة الصليب العلامة المميّزة للمسيحيّ.
3- وضع اليد على الرأس
تقليد كنسيّ قديم يرمز الى نعمة الله التي تحلّ على الإنسان.
4-النفخ على المعتمد
علامة ترمز الى الحياة الجديدة. كما ورد في سفر التكوين:"ونفخ الله في أنف الإنسان نسمة حياة فصارالانسان نفسًا حية" (تكوين 2:7).
5-التقسيمات
هي صلاة حارّة الى الله لكي يُبعد الشّر وجذوره الأصليّة عن نفس المعتمد.
6-الاتجاه نحو الغرب والكفر بالشيطان
يقول القديس كيرلس الأورشليميّ (387) شارحًا ذلك:"من الضروريّ أن أقول لكم (للموعوظين) لماذا كنتم واقفين، متجهين نحو الغرب: الغرب هو منطقة الظلمة المرئيّة، والشيطان الذي هو ظلام يبسط سلطانه على الظلمات. ورمزًا الى ذلك اتجهتم بأنظاركم نحو الغرب، وأنتم تكفرون بذلك القائد المظلم الكئيب. قائلين: "أنا أكفر بك أيها الشيطان القاسي...ولا أبقى تحت نير العبودية" (العظة 19، رقم 4).
7-الاتجاه نحو الشرق
يشرح ذلك أيضًا كيرلس الأورشليميّ:"فأنت إذن عندما تكفر بالشيطان تدوس بقدميك كل ميثاق معه. وعندئذ ينفتح أمامك فردوس الله الذي "غرسه في عدن شرقًا" (تكوين 2 : 8) " وطرد منه أبونا الأول لعصيانه" (تكوين 3 : 23). ورمزًا "لذلك اتجهت من الغرب نحو الشرق الذي هو منطقة النور" (العظة19، رقم 9).
8- مواثيق وعهود
المعمودية عهد المسيح مع الانسان. جواب المعتمد هو قبول واضح علنيّ للمسيح في حياته: نعم أوافق المسيح!
9- العرّابون أو الأشابين
العرّاب أو الإشبين هو الذي يجيب باسم المعتمد الطفل. وعليه واجب المساهمة في تربية مسيحيّة صادقة. وهو وحده يتقبّل الطفل من جرن المعموديّة حالاً بعد العماد.
10- بركة ماء العماد
الماء هو مادة سرّ العماد وهو يرمز طبيعيًّا الى الحياة (الماء يخصب الأرض ويعطيها حياة جديدة) والى النقاء والفرح والانشراح. وهكذا المعمودية بواسطة الماء ترمز الى الحياة الجديدة والتنقية من وصمة الخطيئة الأصليّة وإلى السعادة الروحيّة.
صلوات تقديس الماء تشير الى نهر الأردن الذي تعمّد فيه المسيح، وبذا قدّس المياه بأسرها


----------



## الأخت مايا (18 أغسطس 2009)

11- خلع الثياب القديمة وتعرية المعتمد
يشرح القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي رمز ذلك فيقول:
"حالما دخلتم خلعتم رداءكم، وكانت هذه صورة "لخلعكم الإنسان القديم مع كلّ أعماله" (كولوسي 3: 9). وإذا خلعتم ثيابكم أصبحتم عراة مقتدين بذلك بالمسيح الذي كان عاريًا على الصليب. فلم يعد من المسموح لكم أن تلبسوا هذا الرداء العتيق. إنكم ظهرتم عراةً أمام الجميع ولم تخجلوا لأنكم تمثّلون صورة الأب الأول آدم الذي كان عاريًا في الفردوس بدون أن يخجل" (تكوين 2: 25)، (العظة 20، رقم 2).
12- بركة الزيت والمسحة
يقول كيرلس الأورشليميّ: "ولمّا خلعتم ثيابكم مُسحتم من قمة رؤوسكم حتى أقدامكم بالزيت المعزّم. وأصبحتم شركاء في الزيتونة البستانيّة (رومة 11: 24) يسوع المسيح، إذ انتزعتم من الزيتونة البريّة وطُعّمتم في الزيتونة البستانيّة، وأصبحتم شركاء لها في خصب الزيتونة الحقيقيّة. فالزيت المعزّم كان يرمز الى المشاركة في خصب المسيح. ويتلقّى، باستدعاء اسم الله والصلاة، قوة التطهير فيحرق لا آثار الخطيئة فحسب، بل يطرد قوات الشرّ غير المنظورة" (العظة 20، رقم 3).
والزيت يستعمل في الطبّ الطبيعيّ العائليّ. والمصارعون قبل النزول الى حلبة المصارعة يدهنون أجسادهم بالزيت لتلين عضلاتهم وتسهل مقارعة خصمهم.
ومسح جسم الطفل بالزيت رمز الى "سلاح البرّ لتجديد النفس والجسد".
13- العماد بالتغطيس ثلاثًا
إنه يرمز الى الموت والدفن مع المسيح (تحت الماء) والى القيامة مع المسيح (فوق الماء). كما يرمز الى العبور (الفصح والقيامة) من الموت الى الحياة الجديدة ومن عبودية الشيطان والخطيئة الى حريّة أبناء الله. كما أن التغطيس ثلاثًا يرمز الى الثالوث الأقدس، إذ يقول الكاهن: "يُعمّد عبد الله (فلان) باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس". كما يرمز الى موت المسيح وقيامته بعد ثلاثة أيام. فالمعموديّة مرتبطة بالقيامة. وعبارة معموديّة مشتقّة من "عمود" و"عمد" (بالسريانّية) وتعني قام وثبت وصمد وانتصب. ولذا كان يُحتفل دومًا بالمعموديّة المقدّسة في أثناء ليترجيّا القداس الإلهي، أو بالحريّ كان يُحتفل بالليترجيّا الإلهيّة بمناسبة المعمودية أو في إطار المعموديّة (وهذا ما نراه في الوثائق الليترجيّة القديمة، مثلاً في دفاع يوستينوس الفيلسوف المسيحي النابلسي من عام 150 م).

القديس كيرلس الأورشليميّ يشرح معنى العماد بالتغطيس
"واقتدتم بعد ذلك الى البركة المقدّسة للعماد الإلهي، كما حمل المسيح من الصليب حتى القبر الذي كان قريبًا (يوحنا 19: 41). وهو أمامكم. وسُئل كلٌّ منكم إن كان يؤمن بالآب والابن والروح القدس، فأدليتم بهذا الاعتراف الخلاصيّ. ثمّ غُطّستم في الماء ثلاث مرّات وخرجتم منه، ممثلين بذلك دفن المسيح الذي استغرق ثلاثة أيام. لأنه كما أن المخلّص بقي في جوف الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال (متى 12: 40)، كذلك أنتم خرجتم من الماء أول مرّة لكي تمثلوا اليوم الأول الذي قضاه المسيح في الأرض، وغُطّستم فيه لتمثّلوا الليل،... ولما خرجتم منه أصبحتم كمن هو في وضح النهار. وفي اللحظة ذاتها مُتم وولدتم، وأصبح هذا الماء الخلاصيّ لكم قبرًا وأمّا في وقتٍ واحد...وفي الوقت الذي متم كان ميلادكم" (العظة 20، رقم 4).
وهذا ما أعلنه بولس الرسول:"أوَ تجهلون أنّا، وقد اعتمدنا في يسوع المسيح، إنما اعتمدنا في موته، فدُفنّا معه في المعموديّة لنموت فنحيا" (رومة 6: 3-4).
14- إسم جديد
يقول كيرلس الأورشليمي: "وأنتم إذ قُبلتم بهذه المسحة المقدّسة دعيتم مسيحييّن، وميلادكم الثاني أيّد شرعيّة هذه التسمية" (العظة 21، رقم 5). ومن هنا العادة بأن يُعطى المعتمد اسم قديس رمزًا الى الولادة الجديدة، وإشارة الى الأسرة الروحيّة التي انضم إليها، وهي أسرة القديسين والشهداء.
15- ثياب جديدة
ترمز الى ثوب البرّ والقداسة والخلقيّة المسيحيّة الجديدة. "أنتم الذين بالمسيح اعتمدتم، المسيح قد لبستم".
16- الشمعة
قال المسيح: "أنتم نور العالم". "وهكذا فليضئ نوركم قدّام الناس ليروا أعمالكم الصالحة ويمجّدوا أباكم الذي في السموات" (متى 5: 14-15).
والى هذا ترمز الشموع يحملها الحاضرون المشتركون في المعموديّة والشمعة الخاصة المزيّنة التي يحملها العرّاب عن المعتمد الجديد.



يتبع سر اليرون​


----------



## الأخت مايا (18 أغسطس 2009)

سر الميرون المقدّس


1-"الميرون"
كلمة يونانية تعني" العطر".
والميرون هو زيت ممزوج بعطر ومواد عطريّة كثيرة، يطبخها البطريرك، عند الحاجة، يوم خميس الأسرار العظيم ويوزّعها على الأساقفة، وهم يوزعونها على الكهنة.
الزيت والعطور والمواد العطريّة ترمز الى نفحة المسيح الطيّبة، كما يقول بولس الرسول: "أنتم نفحة المسيح الطيّبة" (2 كورنتوس 2: 15). كما ترمز العطور المتنوّعة الى تعدّد مواهب الروح القدس وتنوّعها في الكنيسة وفي خدمة شعب الله المؤمن (1 كورنتوس 12: "المواهب على أنواع، إلا أن الروح واحد").
2- ختم موهبة الروح القدس
هذا ما يقوله الكاهن عندما يثبّت الطفل واضعًا يده عليه وماسحًا إياه بالميرون المقدّس. وهذا يعني أن الميرون هو ختم المعموديّة وتثبيت نعمتها الروحيّة بحلول الروح القدس. ولهذا السبب أيضًا يُمنح سرّا المعموديّة والميرون (أو التثبيت) معًا.
3- المسحة على مختلف أعضاء الجسد
يمسح الكاهن المعتمد بالميرون المقدّس بشكل صليب على جبهته وعينيه ومنخريه وفمه وأذنيه وصدره ويديه ورجليه، قائلاً "ختم موهبة الروح القدس. آمين".
القديس كيرلس الأورشليميّ يشرح معنى هذه المسحة فيقول: "لقد مُسحتم أولاً على الجبين لتعفوا عن وصمة العار التي كان يحملها في كل مكان الإنسان العاصي، (إشارة الى قايين الذي قتل أخاه هبيل: تكوين 3: 7-10)، ولكي "تعكسوا بوجهكم المكشوف كأنه مرآة مجد الرب" (2 كور 2: 15). ثمّ في الأذنين، لتحصلوا على آذان تسمع الأسرار الإلاهيّة، وهي التي قال عنها أشعيا: "أعطاني الرب أذنًا للسمع" (5: 4)، والربّ يسوع في الإنجيل: "من كان له أذنان للسماع فليسمع" (متى 11: 15). ثمّ على المناخر، حتى عند قبولكم هذا الدهن يمكنكم القول: "إنّا، في سبيل الله، عبير المسيح للسائرين في طريق الخلاص".
بعد ذلك على الصدر، لكما، بعد أن تدرّعتم بالبرّ، تستطيعون مقاومة مكايد إبليس (أفسس 6: 14و11)، كما أن المخلّص، بعد عماده وحلول الروح القدس، خرج ليحارب العدوّ، كذلك أنتم، بعد العماد المقدّس والمسحة السريّة، وبعد أن تسلّحتم بسلاح الروح القدس، قاوموا قوة الشرّ وحاربوها قائلين: "إني أستطيع كلّ شيء بالمسيح الذي يقوّيني" (فيليبي 4: 13) (العظة 21، رقم 4).
4- الزيّاح
يُجرى زيّاح حافل للمعتمد الجديد في الكنيسة كلها، بالشموع والترانيم، يرافقه العرّابون والأشابين والأهل. ويترنّم الجميع بكلمات بولس الرسول: "أنتم الذين بالمسيح اعتمدتم المسيح قد لبستم. هللويا".
الزياح رمز وعلامة تكريس الطفل المعتمد لله تعالى، والابتهاج بهذا الحدث العظيم، وبولادة عضو جديد في الكنيسة.
وينهي القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي تعليمه عن المعمودية والميرون المقدّس بهذا التحريض الجميل:
"احترسوا من تدنيس المسحة التي نلتموها، حافظوا عليها فتكون لكم ينبوع كلّ معرفة، فإنها للروح قوّة وللجسد قداسة وللنفس وسيلة خلاص. حافظوا على نقاء تلك المسحة المقدّسة، واعملوا على مرضاة المسيح يسوع مبدئ خلاصنا، الذي له المجد الى أبد الدهور. آمين" (العظة 21، رقم 7).




يتبع سر توبة وعتراف


----------



## الأخت مايا (19 أغسطس 2009)

سر التوبة والاعتراف


1. كل مرّة تشعر بضميرك مثقلاً بالخطيئة أذهب الى أب روحي واعترف أمامه لله الرحيم!
2. تُب واعترف خاصة قبل المناولة المقدّسة.
3. كلّ خطيئة مهما كانت، تحتاج الى توبة صادقة.
4. أنت بحاجة الى أب روحي ومعلّمِ اعتراف يساعدك على التوبة ويسمع اعترافك الصادق ويُرشدك الى مرضاة الله والسلوك في طريق القداسة المسيحيّة
5. الأفضل لذلك أن تمارس سرّ التوبة والاعتراف خارج القداس، فتقصد الكاهن أو الأب الروحي خصيصًا للاعتراف مرفقًا بالإرشاد الروحيّ.
6. التوبة والاعتراف سرّ الجماعة: فإنك أنت عضو في كنيسة نقول عنها في قانون الإيمان: "نؤمن بكنيسة مقدّسة".
7. والتوبة والاعتراف سرّ القداسة والجمال الروحيّ والكمال المسيحيّ. إلى هذا دعانا السيّد المسيح قائلاً: "كونوا كاملين كما أن أباكم السماويّ هو كامل" (متى 5: 47).
8. كن دومًا على اتصالٍ مع أب روحيّ يرافق مسيرة حياتك المسيحيّة. وكن معه صريحًا وبه واثقًا وله مطيعًا. إعترافك بخطئك وضعفك ليس ذلاً بل دليل نفسٍ تسعى الى الأفضل والى تجلّي الحياة المسيحيّة فيها


----------



## الأخت مايا (19 أغسطس 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
سر الزواج المقدس


الزواج عقد طبيعي بين رجل وامرأة. المسيح رفعه الى سرّ مقدّس بين المعتمدين.
الخطبة: هي مرحلة استعداديّة للزواج، يتعرّف فيها الخطيبان الواحد على الآخر. يلتقي الكاهن بالخطيبين مرارًا لكي يشرح لهما سموّ الزواج المقدس وواجباته وروحانيّاته.
المحابس والخواتم: رمز قديم للعهد بين الرجل والمرأة.
في الشرع الكنسيّ، ليست الخطبة نصف زواج كما تقول العامّة. وبركة الكاهن في الخطبة بركة روحيّة وليس لها أي مفعول قانونيّ.
تبادل الرضى: وفيه يتبادل الزوجان الرضى أمام الكاهن والشهود (الأشابين) والجماعة الكنسيّة الحاضرة.
رتبة صلوات الإكليل: تشتمل على الطلبات لأجل الزوجين والآيات المقدّسة من سفر التكوين وتلاوة الإنجيل المقدس، والتبريكات والتوجيهات الروحيّة التي يجب أن تسيّر حياة الزوجين.
الاكليل: يقول بولس الرّسول: الرجل إكليل المرأة والمرأة إكليل الرجل. والاكليل رمز للنضوج الروحيّ الذي وصل اليه الزوجان. لقد أصبحا أهلاً للحياة وللدعوة الروحيّة في الزواج. ولذا يكلّلان أمام الجماعة الكنسيّة كلّها. الإكليل رمز للسلطة الملكيّة. فالإنسان ملك على الخليقة. وإلى هذا يشير بولس الرسول في الرسالة الى العبرانيين (2،7) عندما يتكلم عن الإنسان ملك الخليقة قائلاً: بالمجد والكرامة كلّله وعلى أعمال يديه سلّطه"، وهي آية من المزمور 8: 5-7. وقد أصبحت النشيد الشعبيّ المشهور في حفلة الإكليل: "أيها الربُّ إلهنا، بالمجد والكرامة كلّلهما وعلى أعمال يديك سلّطهما".
سرّ الزواج وسرّ الكنيسة: يشرح لنا القديس بولس في رسالته إلى الأفسسيّين، واجبات الحياة الزوجيّة وسموّ دعوة الزوجين. ويعطي المثل الأسمى لعلاقة الرجل والمرأة من خلال سرّ المسيح والكنيسة: "أيها الرجال أحبّوا نساءكم كما أحبّ المسيح أيضًا الكنيسة وبذل نفسه لأجلها" (5: 25).
الكأس المشتركة: إن صلوات حفلة الإكليل موزّعة على غرار رتبة القدّاس الإلهي. وكانت تقام قديمًا في أثناء الاحتفال بليترجيّا القداس. وقد بقيت الكأس المشتركة إشارة الى هذه العادة القديمة، والى المناولة التي كانت تُعطى للعروسين.
واليوم ترمز الكأس، بعد بركة الخمر دون تكريسه، الى الشِركة الكاملة بين العروسين. وتعطى أيضًا للأشابين.
زيّاح العروسين: إنها "زفّة" كنسيّة تعني فرح الجماعة وابتهاجها، وخاصّة تكريس العروسين لله في سرّالزواج المقدّس. وكما كانت الذبائح قديمًا تزيّح حول هيكل التقدمة قبل نحرها، هكذا يزيّح العروسان لأنهما تكرّسا للربّ، الواحد للآخر، في السرّ المقدس. وعلى رأسيهما أكاليل الرسل والشهداء.
سرّ الزواج يعني تأسيس أسرة مسيحيّة جديدة وكنيسة بيتيّة جديدة.
"أيها الربّ إلهنا، بالمجد والكرامة كلّلهما، وعلى أعمال يديك سلّطهما".


----------



## الأخت مايا (19 أغسطس 2009)

سرّ الكهنوت المقدّس



لا مجال هنا لنتكلّم عن الكهنوت المقدّس. وإنما نريد أن نشير الى أنّ الكهنة هم من الشعب لخدمة الرب والشعب، في الكنيسة ومن خلالها. ولهذا فإنّ مسؤوليّة الخدمة في الكنيسة، وهي شعب الله بكل أعضائه، تقع على شعب الله كلّه. ولا تنبت وتنمو الدعوات الكهنوتيّة والرهبانيّة إلا في العائلات المسيحيّة.
لكن الكاهن يحتاج الى معاونين على درجات مختلفة. والخدم في الكنيسة أيضًا مختلفة، منها كهنوتيّة وتحمل وسم الكهنوت، ومنها لا يحمل وسم الكهنوت.
ولذا سنوجز هنا الخدمات الكهنوتيّة وسواها في الكنيسة المحليّة.
الدرجات الكهنوتيّة:
نجد في كتاب "الإفخولوجيون" الذي يحتوي على الصلوات لمختلف الظروف والأحوال، تعدادًا للدرجات الكهنوتيّة وهي:
1- القارئ والمرتّل في الكنيسة:
يمكن أن يكون راهبًا أو علمانيًّا. ويمكن أن تكون هذه الدرجة كمقدّمة لدرجة أخرى من رتب الكهنوت. كما يمكن أن تكون درجة قائمة بذاتها. تجري الرسامة في بدء القداس أو في صلاة الغروب. ولذا، يا حبّذا لو يرسم أكثر من قارئ ومرنّم للرعايا، يكونون ملتزمين شخصيًّا بتأمين القراءة والترنيم وإنعاش المشاركة في الصلوات والترانيم.
وهذا يعني ضرورة أنه يترتب عليهم أن يتابعوا بعض الدروس لكي يعرفوا كيف يستعملون الكتب الطقسيّة، وترتيب الطقوس والأعياد والحفلات وأصول الترنيم والبصلتيكا.
وهكذا تتألف في الرعايا فئة تساعد الكاهن في إنعاش ليترجيا القدّاس الإلهي والأسرار المقدّسة وباقي الطقوس الكنسيّة.
2- الشمّاس الرسائلي:
هذه الدرجة تحوّل صاحبها القراءة والترنيم في الكنيسة وقراءة الرسائل بخاصة، كما في الدرجة السابقة. ولكن صاحب هذه الدرجة يعتبر خادمًا مختصًّا في الكنيسة، ويقوم بخدمات أخرى لمساعدة المطران والكاهن في الليترجيّا.
إنها درجة مهمّة وفيها التزام كبير في خدمة الكنيسة والطقوس والأسرار المقدّسة، الى جانب الكاهن.
يمكن أن يكون للشماس الرسائليّ دور مهم في إنعاش الليترجيّا ومساعدة مختلف فئات الشعب في المشاركة الحيّة في الليترجيّا وباقي الصلوات...
هنا أيضًا لا بدّ من تهيئة روحيّة وفكريّة واجتماعيّة للمرشّحين لهذه الدرجة. تجري الرسامة قبل ابتداء ليترجيّا القداس.
3- الشماس الإنجيليّ:
تجري رسامة الشماس الإنجيليّ بعد نهاية الأنافورا أي قبل طلبة: "بعد أن ذكرنا جميع القديسين..." في ليترجيا القدّاس الإلهيّ.
يُدعى الشماس إنجيليًّا لأنه يحقّ له أن يقرأ الإنجيل ويرنّمه في ليترجيّا القداس الإلهي. كما يوزّع القربان المقدّس مع الكاهن.
هذا وإنّ دور الشماس الإنجيليّ في الليترجيّا الإلهيّة كبير جدًّا، كما نرى في الكتب الطقسيّة. وله دورٌ مهمٌّ أيضًا في صلاة الغروب والسحريّة وفي خدمة الأسرار المقدّسة. وهو دومًا الى جنب المطران أو الكاهن. وهو يدعو الى الصلاة ويرنّم أو يقرأ الليطانيّات أو الطلبات ويعطي التنبيهات الطقسيّة للشعب: فلنصغ!، أحنوا رؤوسكم للرب إلخ... كما يساعد في العماد المقدّس. ويمكن أن يوزّع المناولة المقدّسة تحت إشراف الكاهن.
على الشماس الإنجيليّ أن يختار العزوبيّة أو الزواج قبل الرسامة الشمّاسيّة، إذ لا يحقّ له أن يتزوّج بعد الرسامة. هذا القانون ينطبق كما هو معروف على الدرجات اللاحقة: الكهنوت والأسقفيّة.
درجة الشماس الإنجيلي قائمة بذاتها، وليست ضرورة مرتبطة بالكهنوت. ولا مانع أن يبقى الشماس شماسًا مدى الحياة.


----------



## الأخت مايا (19 أغسطس 2009)

4- الكاهن:
الرتب السابقة كلّها تسمّى "وضع يدّ" أو باليونانيّة "شرطونيّة". تصير رسامة الكاهن في الليترجيّا الإلهيّة بعد نقل القرابين أو دورة الشيروفيكون.
نحب أن نحرّض عائلاتنا المؤمنة لكي تشجع أبناءها على الدعوة الكهنوتيّة. كما نطلب من الكهنة أن يوجّهوا اهتمامهم الى اكتشاف الدعوات الكهنوتيّة والرهبانيّة (للشبّان والشابات) في العائلات وفي المدارس وفي منظّمات الشباب.
5- رتب كهنوتيّة أخرى:
توجد رتب كهنوتيّة كثيرة، تختلف حسب اختلاف الأعمال والوظائف الكنسيّة التي توكل الى الكاهن، فيمكن أن تكون ألقابًا فخريّة، أو وظائف يُسند بعضها الى علمانيّين وليس ضرورة الى كهنة. ونشير الى أن هذه الرتب والدرجات وهي لا توجد كاملة أو في أكثرها إلاّ في الدوائر الأسقفيّة أو البطريركيّة الكبرى. وإليك بعضًا منها:
أ‌- الأرشمندريت أو رئيس الدير. هذه الرتبة تعطى لرؤساء الأديار الكبرى من الرهبان. ولكن جرت العادة أن تُعطى للنائب الأسقفيّ العام ولكبار الكهنة وأصحاب الوظائف الكنسيّة.
ب‌- الإيكونوموس أو الوكيل، وتعطى هذه الرتبة لوكيل الأوقاف في الأبرشيّات. كما يعطى لقب إيكونوموس شرفيًّا.
ت‌- الإكسرخوس ينظر في الدعاوى على الكنيسة وهو عادة لقب فخريّ، يعطى لذوي الوظائف الإداريّة في الكنيسة.
ث‌- معلّم التعليم المسيحيّ وهو المولج من قبل الأسقف بتعليم الإيمان المقدّس للشعب في المدارس أو سواها.
ج‌- المعلّم (أو الديدسكالوس) وهو المولج من قبل الأسقف بشرح الإنجيل والمزامير. بكلمة أخرى هو الواعظ، ويمكن أن يكون علمانيًّا.
ح‌- البروتوبسالتيص: أو رئيس المرنّمين أو مدير الجوق أو الخورص. وبالطبع لا ضرورة أن يكون كاهنًا أو شمّاسًا.
6- المطران:
رئاسة الكهنوت هي قمّة الدرجات الكهنوتيّة كلّها. العبارات المستعملة للدرجة الأسقفيّة مختلفة باختلاف الكراسي الأسقفيّة أو الأبرشيّات.
أ‌- أسقف: مشتقّة من اليونانيّة وهو الاسم الخاص بالدرجة الأسقفيّة أو رئاسة الكهنوت. وعبارة أسقف تعني " المناظر أو المشرف بحدب وحبّ".
ب‌- متروبوليت أو مطران: مشتقّة من اليونانيّة. والمطران هو الأسقف في "مدينة- أم" أو "متروبول" أو عاصمة.
ت‌- رئيس الأساقفة: هو الأسقف في ولاية كنسيّة الذي له ولاية على أساقفة آخرين. في الواقع كثيرًا ما تكون هذه العبارات اليوم ألقابًا فخرية، دون ولاية فعليّة. ولكن هذه الألقاب كانت فعليّة في التاريخ القديم.
ث‌- تتم رسامة المطران قبل قراءة الرسائل والأناجيل.
7- البطريرك:
البطريرك هو الرئيس الأعلى في البطريركيّة وهو يؤلف، مع سينودسه (أو مجمعه) ومع كل الأساقفة التابعين لولاية البطريركيّة، السلطة العليا في الكنيسة المحليّة في البطريركيّة.
في كنيستنا الروميّة الملكيّة الكاثوليكيّة بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق. كما يحمل لقبين إضافيّين شخصيّين وهما الاسكندريّة وأورشليم. عمليًّا تمتد ولايته الى كل الروم الملكيّين الكاثوليك في العالم. وهم حوالي خمس مئة ألف في البلاد العربيّة، وحوالي سبع مئة ألف في بلاد المهاجر، بحيث تعدّ كنيستنا حوالي مليون ومئتي ألف.
في كنيستنا الروميّة الملكيّة الكاثوليكيّة الكراسي التالية:
1- الكرسيّ البطريركيّ الأنطاكيّ، ومركزه دمشق.
2- الكرسيّ البطريركيّ الاسكندريّ، ومركزه الاسكندرية والقاهرة. ويسوسه نائب بطريركيّ.
3- الكرسيّ البطريركيّ الأورشليميّ، ومركزه القدس، ويسوسه نائب بطريركيّ
4- أبرشيّات سوريا وهي: حلب- حمص وحماه ويبرود- اللاذقيّة- خبب وحوران (4 أبرشيات)
5- أبرشيات لبنان وهي: صور- بيروت- صيدا- مرجعيون- زحلة- بعلبك- طرابلس (7 أبرشيات)
6- الأردن، أبرشيّة عمّان (أبرشيّة واحدة).
7- فلسطين: عكّا وحيفا والناصرة والجليل (أبرشيّة واحدة).
8- المهجر: الولايات المتحدة الأميركيّة- كندا- البرازيل- أوستراليا- المكسيك- فنزويلاّ والمساعي مكثّفة لتأسيس أبرشيات أخرى في أميركا الجنوبيّة.
9- ممثّلون بطريركيّون: في فرنسا (باريس)، والعراق (بغداد)، والكويت.
ملحق: تكملة للفائدة نضع تحت هذا الباب لائحة بأسماء الرهبانيّات والمؤسسات الرهبانيّة للرجال والنساء، فهي سند الكنيسة ومنها يأتي العديد من خدّام الكنيسة ويهيّئون جيلاً واعيًا من العلمانيين الملتزمين في حياة الكنيسة.
الرجال 
- الرهبنة الباسيليّة المخلصيّة (المخلصيون)تأسست سنة 1685
- الرهبنة الباسيليّة القانونيّة الشويريّة (الشويريّون)تأسست سنة 1710
- الرهبنة الباسيليّة القانونيّة الحلبيّة (الحلبيّون)تأسست سنة 1710
- الجمعيّة البولسيّة (البولسيون)تأسست سنة 1903
النساء
- الراهبات الباسيليّات المخلصيّات تأسست سنة 1733
- الراهبات الباسيليّات الشويريّات تأسست سنة1737
- الراهبات الباسيليّات الحلبيّات تأسست سنة1740
- راهبات المعونة الدائمة تأسست سنة 1946
- راهبات الخدمة الصالحة تأسست سنة 1950
لهذه الرهبانيات أديار ومراكز كثيرة.
أديار مستقلّة:
1- قي لبنان: دير القيامة (شبروح- فاريّا)
2- في القدس: دير رهبان الظهور (مار يوحنا في البريّة)
3- في بيت لحم: دير راهبات العمانوئيل
4- في الناصرة: دير راهبات البشارة.
الإكليريكيّات والمعاهد:
الكهنة والرهبان والراهبات هم سند الكنيسة. نطلب الى الله أن تنمو الدعوات الكهنوتيّة أو الرهبانيّة لخدمة شعب الله.
الإخوة المؤمنون من شبّان ورجال وسيّدات يمكنهم أن يلتحقوا بالحياة الكهنوتيّة أو الرهبانيّة والرسوليّة في الأبرشيّات وجمعيّات الرجال والنساء التي ذكرناها آنفًا.
ولهذا نضع هنا لائحة بالمعاهد الإكليريكيّة وبيوت التنشئة الموجودة في كنيسة الروم الملكييّن الكاثوليك:
1- المعهد الإكليريكيّ البطريركيّ في الربوة (لبنان)، ويضم طلاب كهنة من فلاسفة ولاهوتيّين لكلّ الأبرشيّات.
2- معاهد إكليريكيّة صغرى وكبرى تابعة لرهبانيّات الرجال.
3- معهد القديس بولس الإكليريكيّ: فيه يدرس طلاّب الكهنوت في معهد الربوة البطريركيّ، وطلاب الجمعيّة البولسيّة وسواهم.
4- إكليريكيّة باسيليوس الكبرى، للرهبان المخلصيّين في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية.
5- إكليريكية القديس غريغوريوس الكبرى في الولايات المتحدة.
6- إكليريكيّة صغرى في دمشق.
7- إكليريكيّة صغرى في بيت ساحور (فلسطين).
8- إكليريكيّة صغرى في الناصرة.
9- معهد المخلص الكهنوتي في بيت ساحور.
ندعو المؤمنين العلمانيّين أن يلتفّوا حول رعاتهم ويشتركوا بحبّ والتزام في حياة الرعيّة والأبرشيّة.
سرّالكهنوت (بدرجاته المختلفة حتى الأسقفيّة) هو سرّ الخدمة في الكنيسة: خدمة الكلمة والبشارة والوعظ والتعليم، خدمة الأسرار المقدسة والحياة الروحيّة، خدمة الجماعة في كلّ مرافق حياة المؤمنين دينيًّا وإجتماعيًّا.
ولكن لا قوام لخدمة الكاهن بدون مشاركة العلمانيّين وتعاونهم وتفاعلهم مع رعاتهم والتزامهم معهم خدمة الكنيسة. 
ملحق: البركة والعشر
هناك وصيّة كنسيّة تعلمناها صغارًا في التعليم المسيحيّ وهي: "أوفِ البركة أو العشر". أعني في أصلها زكِّ العُشر من أموالك لخدمة الكنيسة وجماعة المؤمنين. إننا نحب أن يشعر المؤمنين بأهميّة هذه الوصيّة في كل أبعادها من الوجهة الماديّة: مساعدة الفقراء في الرعيّة. والروحيّة والاجتماعيّة: للشعور مع أبناء الرعيّة ومساعدتهم. والرعويّة: الالتزام بمختلف نشاطات الرعيّة من أخويات- دروس كتابيّة أو لاهوتيّة- شبيبة- مجلس رعوي- جوق- جمعيّات خيريّة- فرق صلاة الخ. الرعيّة من وراء الكاهن. ولكن الكاهن أيضًا من وراء الرعيّة.


يتبع سر مسحة المرضى


----------



## grges monir (19 أغسطس 2009)

تؤمن كنيستنا الأرثوذوكسية بسبعة أسرار كنسية مقدسة. ثلاثة منهم لا يتكرّروا هي حياة المؤمن وهم: المعمودية، مسحة زيت الميرون (ختم هدية الروح القدس)، ورسامة الرتب الكهنوتية. الأربعة الباقون قد يتكرّروا: العشاء الرباني، التوبة، الزواج، ومسحة المرضى. نشأت الأسرار الكنسية في الكنيسة الأولى. 
تُعطى الأسرار المقدّسة بطقوس مرئية، وتمنح نعمة إلهية روحية غير مرئية إلى المؤمن الذي يحصل عليها باستعداد ملائم، وبذلك تعطي حياة من الله في العصر الحالي بدون اختلاط. إنّ الأسرار الكنسية هي إحدى الدروب الرئيسية لعمل نعمة الله لتقديس المؤمنين بالروح القدس. الأسرار الكنسية ليست مجرّد رموز لحقائق روحية. إنهم يعطون، ليس صورة أو رمزا أو تمثيلا، ولكن حقيقة موضوعهم (مثال لذلك: العشاء الرباني المقدس هو مشاركة حقيقية في جسد ودم المسيح المُمجّدين). بوسائط النعمة هذه، يشارك المؤمنون في حياة المسيح؛ وإعتمادهم عليه ليس رمزي، لكن حقيقي وواقعي.

تُعطَى الأسرار المقدّسة بوسائل مرئية تجسّم حقائق روحية في أشكال مادية. يطابق هذا ويوافق طبيعة الإنسان المزدوجة (جسد وروح). لا يعتمد السر الكنسي على إيمان وأخلاقيات رجل الدين الذي يؤدّيه، ولا على الشخص الذي يحصل عليه. إنّ السر الكنسي المقدس هو عمل المسيح بقوّة الروح القدس. *لكن لكي يكون السر الكنسي فعّالا ومؤثرا بالكامل، لابد أن يستعد ويستجيب له الشخص الذي يشترك فيه بطريقة مناسبة.* إتحاد الإنسان مع الله في المسيح يتطلب تعاون بين إثنين ضروريين وغير متساويين: النعمة الإلهية والإرادة البشرية. الأسرار المقدّسة ليست عمليات سحرية أو أوتوماتيكية. كما تُثمر البذرة بحسب الأرض المزروعة فيها وبحسب الإعتناء بهذه الأرض، كذلك التأثير والمنفعة الكاملة للأسرار المقدّسة تعتمد على الوعي الروحي، والإيمان، والتقوى للمؤمن الذي يشترك فيها.


----------



## sola بنت الملك (19 أغسطس 2009)

مرسى جدا يامايا


----------



## kalimooo (19 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع بغاية الروعة اخت مايا

من اروع واهم المواضيع الروحية

كل الشكر لكي اختي الراهبة


----------



## الأخت مايا (20 أغسطس 2009)

اخ جرجس  كل الشكر لك على المعلومات القيمة التي اضفتها الله يبارك دائما 
وينير طريقك بنوره الالهي


----------



## الأخت مايا (20 أغسطس 2009)

sola بنت الملك قال:


> مرسى جدا يامايا



اهلا  سولا   الشكر لك


----------



## الأخت مايا (20 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع بغاية الروعة اخت مايا
> 
> من اروع واهم المواضيع الروحية
> 
> كل الشكر لكي اختي الراهبة



الشكر لك كلمو ولمرورك

فعلا ان هذا الموضوع لمهم جدا   لانو يتكلم عن اسرار الكنيسة


----------



## mero_engel (20 أغسطس 2009)

*نظرا لاهميه الموضوع *
*ومعلوماته القيمه *
*يثبت لفتره*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا تثبيت الموضوع الله يباركك


----------



## الأخت مايا (21 أغسطس 2009)

سرّ مسحة المرضى




يقول الرسول يعقوب في رسالته الجامعة (5: 14-15): "هل فيكم مريض؟ فليَدعُ كهنة الكنيسة وليصلّوا عليه، ويمسحوه بالزيت باسم الربّ. فإنّ صلاة الإيمان تخلّص المريض، والربّ ينهضه، وإن كان قد اقترف خطايا تُغفرُ له".
المسيح جاء يشفي كل مرض وكل ضعف. فهو الطبيب الشافي أمراض النفوس والأجساد. وقد أعطى تلاميذه نعمة الاشفية: "فقلّدهم سلطانًا لكي يطردوا الأرواح النجسة، ويشفوا كل مرض وكل سقم...قائلاً لهم: أشفوا المرضى، أقيموا الموتى، طهّروا البرص، أخرجوا الشياطين، مجّانًا أخذتم مجّانًا أعطوا" (متى10: 1-8).
ولهذا فالمؤمن الذي يقع في مرض جسديّ أو شدّة نفسيّة، فليستدع الكاهن لكي يصلّي عليه، ويمسحه بالزيت المقدّس.
هذا وإن سرّ المسحة المقدّسة يعطى لجميع المؤمنين يوم خميس الأسرار قبل الفصح المجيد، حيث يكرّس سبعة كهنة (إن وُجدوا) الزيت المقدس، أو زيت التائبين، ويدهنون به المؤمنين التائبين عن خطاياهم. وكأن هذه المسحة هي تهيئة المؤمن لكي يُدفن مع المسيح ومن ثمّ ينهض معه.
تتألف صلاة تكريس الزيت للمرضى التائبين من صلوات ومزامير وسبع رسائل وسبعة أناجيل وسبع صلوات وسبع طلبات.
في آخر الصلاة يوضع الإنجيل مفتوحًا على رأس التائب والتائبين، رمزًا الى قوّة الشفاء في إنجيل الربّ يسوع وفي يده.
ثم يتقدّم التائب وجميع الحضور، فيمسح الكاهن كلّ واحد منهم على جبينه قائلاً: "لشفاء النفس والجسد".
تصير بركة الزيت أيضًا في مساء الأعياد الكبرى (في صلاة الأغربنيا)، مع الخمر والقمح والخبز. ويُمسح الحاضرون كلّهم بالزيت المقدّس.
كما توجد عادة عريقة قديمة في بعض المناطق حيث يستدعي المؤمنون كاهن الرعيّة في مناسبة عيد أو مرض أو سفر أو عمليّة...ويصلّي على الزيت في البيت، ويدهن به جباه الحاضرين قائلاً أيضًا: "لشفاء النفس والجسد". وتسمّى هذه الصلاة "القنديل".
كل هذه العادات تدحض الاعتقاد الشعبيّ والخاطئ السائد بأن مسحة المرضى هي "المشحة الأخيرة"!
لاحظ عبارة المسحة: "لشفاء النفس والجسد". ذلك أن مرض النفس والجسد متّصلان. فالمهم هو ليس شفاء الجسد دون النفس ولا شفاء النفس دون الجسد، بل المهم هو شفاء الإنسان الكامل.


----------



## الأخت مايا (21 أغسطس 2009)

الرّقاد بالربّ وإكرام الموتى



إن العبارة الطقسيّة والشعبيّة للموت هي الرقاد. وهذا ما قاله المسيح عن صديقه لعازر "لقد رقد. وكان يتكلم عن رقاد الموت" (يوحنا11: 11-14). القديس بولس يتكلم عن الموت والموتى. ولكن عبارة "الراقدين" هي العبارة التي لها علاقة بالقيامة: "وسيقيم الربّ الراقدين معه، ويقوم أولاً الأموات بالمسيح" (1 تسالونيكي 4: 16).
ونتكلّم أيضًا عن رقاد والدة الإله مريم (عيد 15 آب). ويُدعى بالعاميّة "رقاد السيّدة". ونتكلّم عن انتقال يوحنا الإنجيلي الرسول (عيده في 26 أيلول). ونتكلّم عن رقاد القدّيسين. وفي الصلوات نردد عبارة "الراقدين".
وفي اناشيد عيد رقاد السيّدة نردّد مرارًا: "في رقادك ما تركت العالم يا والدة الإله. فإنّك انتقلت الى الحياة بما أنّك أمّ الحياة". وننشد أيضًا: " إن اللحد صار سلّمًا الى السماء. والموت صار عربونًا للحياة".
هذا هو إيماننا المسيحيّ بالموت، والعبارات الطقسيّة في صلواتنا أروع برهان عليه. فنحن "أبناء القيامة". هذا كان أحد ألقاب المسيحيين الأولين خاصة في القدس. وإن أيقونة القيامة تظهر لنا ذلك بأجلى بيان: إذ نرى فيها المسيح القائم من بين الأموات، والذي وطئ الموت بالموت، يمدّ يده ممسّكًا بيد آدم وحواء، وهما يمثّلان البشريّة كلّها، وكأنه يقول لهما: لك أنت أيضًا قيامة. ويقول الكتاب: "قُم أيّها النائم! فيضئ لك المسيح" (أفسس 5: 14).
رتبة الجناز
1- الصلاة في البيت
عندما يرقد أحد أعضاء الأسرة يجب الإسراع في إعلام كاهن الرعيّة بالأمر، لكي يهيّئ المدفن في المقبرة وتجهز الكنيسة لصلاة الجناز، ولكي يأتي للصلاة في البيت على جثمان الراقد.
هذا ويجب تحديد ميعاد الدفن مع كاهن الرعيّة.
إعتاد الكثيرون من المسيحيّين المؤمنين أن يتناوبوا على الصلاة في البيت حول نعش الفقيد. فيترنّمون بالمزامير والصلوات ويقرأون فصولاً من الكتاب المقدّس.
يوضع بقرب النعش البخور والشموع مع إيقونة مريم العذراء أو إيقونة القيامة، رمزًا الى اشتراك الراقد بقيامة المسيح.
2- الزياح الى الكنيسة
يُنقل الراقد الى الكنيسة يتقدّمه الصليب والكاهن حاملاً المبخرة والمشاعل. بينما يترنّم الكاهن والشمامسة والمرنّمون والشعب بالمزمور الخمسين: "ارحمني يا الله..." وبنشيد" قدّوس الله، قدّوس القوي، قدّوس الذي لا يموت. ارحمنا".
3-الجناز في الكنيسة
إن بنية جنّاز الراقدين هي عينها بُنية رتبة جناز السيد المسيح يوم الجمعة العظيمة. إنها أناشيد ترافق الراقد المؤمن الى القيامة. كما يبخّر الجثمان مرارًا، وفي بعض أماكن يمسح بالزيت مما يذكّر بتضميخ جسم السيد المسيح بالعطور. كما يحمل الجميع أو على الأقل أهل الفقيد الراقد الشموع، علامة دخوله الى النهار الذي لامساء له.
وإذا أقيم الجناز في أسبوع الفصح أو في الزمن الفصحيّ فتكون أكثر الأناشيد للقيامة.
وفي آخر الصلاة يعطي الأهل والحاضرون جميعًا الراقد القبلة الأخيرة: فيتقدمون الى النعش المفتوح طيلة الصلاة، والمتجه نحو الشرق، فيقبّلون الإيقونة التي على صدره ثم يده أو وجهه، ذلك أنّ هذا الجسد قد تقدّس طيلة حياته بقبول الأسرار المقدّسة.
وعند القبر، تقام الصلاة الأخيرة ويراق الزيت مع رماد المبخرة على النعش، وكأن الكاهن بذلك يختم النعش، (مثلما فعل الرومان بجسد المسيح) بانتظار مجيء المسيح المجيد والقيامة المجيدة.
على هذا الرجاء يعود الأهل والأصدقاء الى البيت- كما تقول رتبة الجناز- شاكرين لله! إذ لا يجوز "ان نحزن كباقي الناس الذين لارجاء لهم"، كما يوصينا بولس الرسول (1 تسالونيكي 4: 13). فنحن أبناء القيامة. ونحن عبر الموت في مسيرةٍ نحو القيامة.
ذكرانيّات الموتى والصلاة لأجلهم
تقام ذكرانيّات الموتى في ليترجيا القدّاس الإلهي حيث يُطلب من الكاهن أن يصلّي لأجلهم ويذكرهم في تقدمة القرابين وفي زياحها.
كما تُقام صلاة "نياحة" خاصة تلي ليترجيّا القدّاس الإلهي. وذلك في اليوم الثالث والتاسع والأربعين للوفاة وفي ذكرى نصف السنة والسنة وفي ذكرى الموتى العام. وفي هذه الذكرانيات اعتاد المؤمنون أن يقدّموا القرابين لإقامة ليترجيا القدّاس وبعض النقود لمساعدة الكاهن والكنيسة والفقراء. وتقدّم أيضًا صينيّة من القمح المسلوق يسمّى "سليقة" أو "رحمة" توزّع على الحاضرين بعد الصلاة. ويوزّع القربان أيضًا والحلويات.
كما يزور المؤمنون قبور موتاهم في هذه التذكارات. وفي بعض الأحيان تقام الصلوات في المدافن.
تختلف الشروحات التي تشرح هذه العادات الشعبيّة.
فالقديس سمعان التسلونيكيّ (القرن الخامس عشر) يشرحها كما يلي: تقام الصلاة للميت في اليوم الثالث "لأن المتوفى المؤمن أخذ كيانه من الثالوث الأقدس". واليوم الثالث يذكّرنا بقيامة المسيح في االيوم الثالث. أما اليوم التاسع فيذكّرنا بطغمات الملائكة التسع، والمتوفى مدعوّ ليكون مثل الملائكة في تمجيد الله.
أما اليوم الأربعون فله أثر في العهد القديم حيث حدّ اليهود أربعين يومًا على موت موسى. ويذكّرنا بصعود المسيح الى السماء بعد أربعين يومًا من قيامته. وهذا اليوم يعني نهاية التطهير وكماله.
وأما ذكرى نصف السنة والسنة فقد أضيفا لاحقًا. ومن جهة أخرى فالكتب الطقسيّة تعطي شرحًا آخر لهذه التذكارات:
الثالث: في اليوم الثالث يتغيّر منظر الوجه.
التاسع: في اليوم التاسع تتمزّق الجبلة كلّها في القبر ويبقى وحده سالمًا.
الأربعون: في اليوم الأربعين يفنى القلب ذاته.
(ملاحظة: تكوين الجنين في بطن أمّه يصير بطريقة عكسيّة: ففي اليوم الثالث يتصوّر القلب، وفي اليوم التاسع يتجسّد الجسد، وفي اليوم الأربعين يرتسم الى منظر كامل).
ذكرى الأموات
وتقام ذكرى الأموات أيام السبوت على مدار السنة. ذلك أن السبت هو يوم الراحة وهو اليوم الذي رقد فيه المسيح "سابتًا في القبر". وهو مقدّمة الأحد ذكرى القيامة. وهذا يعني اشتراك الأموات بموت المسيح وقيامته. وهكذا فكما أن آحاد السنة كلّها مكرّسة لذكرى القيامة، فالسبوت كلّها على مدار السنة مكرّسة لذكرى الأموات (ولذكرى جميع القدّيسين للسبب عينه).
بالإضافة الى ذلك يوجد ذكرى خاصة للأموات في سبتين: هما سبت الأموات الواقع قبل أحد مرفع اللحم (وهو يقع 10 أيام قبل بدء الصوم المبارك)، والسبت قبل أحد العنصرة المجيدة.
في هذين السبتين تتمّ زيارة المدافن، حيث تُقام ليترجيّة القدّاس الإلهي- إذا أمكن- أو صلوات لأجل الراقدين. ويقدّم المؤمنون القرابين لأجل موتاهم ويطلبون من الكاهن أن يذكرهم بأسمائهم حسب لائحة يقدّمونها. كما تقدّم صينية قمح مسلوق، أو "سليقة".
كما يحسن زيارة المدافن في ذكرى وفاة موتانا. والبعض اعتادوا زيارة المدافن والموتى في أسبوع الفصح المجيد وفي الأعياد الكبرى الأخرى، وكأنهم يريدون أن يعايدوهم


----------



## الأخت مايا (21 أغسطس 2009)

شرح الرّموز الطقسيّة



توجد مجموعة من رموز وضعها السيّد المسيح، أو وضعتها الكنسية، لتذكير المؤمنين بالحقائق السماويّة أو للدلالة عليها. فإن الذهن البشريّ، ولاسيّما ذهن عامة الشعب، شديد التأثر بالرموز التي تشير، عن طريق العلامات الحسيّة، الى أمور تفوق إدراك الحواسّ. والطقوس الشرقيّة بنوع خاص غنيّة بالرموز أكثر من سواها.
للرمز عادةً منفعتان: منفعة خاصة مباشرة، لكونه وُضع لفائدة عمليّة خاصّة؛ ومنفعة رمزيّة غير مباشرة، لكونه يدلّ على شيء آخر يسمو عليه. فالشمعة مثلاً التي تضاء على المذبح المقدّس لها أولاً منفعتها المباشرة في إنارة المكالن، كسائر أدوات الإنارة، ولها أيضًا فائدة رمزيّة، لأنها تشير الى نور التعليم الإلهي والى النفس المؤمنة التي تضيء في العالم إلا إذا ذابت كالشمعة على هيكل الذبيحة.
غير أن لبعض الرموز منفعة رمزيّة فقط، إذ إنها وُضعت من أصلها للدلالة على الرموز له لا غير، كالرفرفة بالغطاء الكبير على القرابين في اثناء تلاوة قانون الإيمان: إنها وُضعت للدلالة على الزلزلة الأرضية التي رافقت موت المسيح على الصليب، لا لفائدة عملية خاصة.
والرموز والإشارات كثيرة في حياة الكنيسة وفي الاسرار، منها ما يلي:


----------



## الأخت مايا (21 أغسطس 2009)

الماء:
1- يكرّس يوم عيد الظهور (الغطاس) ويرشّ فتقدّس به المنازل يوم الغطاس وفي ظروف أخرى. ويستقي منه المؤمنون ويدهنون به.
2- ويُكرّس خصيصًا يوم العماد المقدّس. وهو شرط أساسي للعماد.
3- وهو ينضح ويزيل الأوساخ، ويرمز الى المسحة الروحيّة والطهارة والتخلّص من الخطيئة ويشير الى نقاوة الروح.
4- وهو يرمز الى عماد المسيح الذي حلّ عليه الروح القدس يوم العماد. ولذا فالماء إشارة الى الروح القدس (يوحنا 7: 39).
5- وهو عربون الولادة الجديدة بالماء والروح (يوحنا 3: 5).
6- وهو رمز الى أن المسيح بعماده قدّس المياه وعناصر الطبيعة كلها.
7- به يغسل الكاهن يديه قبل مباشرة الذبيحة الإلهيّة.
8- وكان ولا يزال للماء شأن كبير في الحياة الطقسيّة في كل الديانات (الوضوء- غسل الأواني والهياكل إلخ...).


----------



## الأخت مايا (21 أغسطس 2009)

الزيت:





1- يكرّس احتفاليًّا يوم خميس الأسرار في الطقس الشرقيّ ويُمسح به المؤمنون قبل المناولة الفصحيّة.
2- وهو رمز التكريس ويرمز الى الحياة الروحية، والى التوبة، والشفاء (النفس والجسد) وغنى النعمة الداخليّة، والى القوّة في النضال الروحيّ ضد الخطيئة...والمرونة والطيبة والى ثمار الروح القدس: "اللطف وطول الأناة والمحبة والفرح والسلام والوداعة والعفاف...:" (الرسالة إلى أهل غلاطية 5: 22-25).
3- يدخل الزيت في مادة الأسرار وأشباهها (التكريسات والتقديسات) هكذا: مع ماء العماد- في العماد (المسحة بالزيت)- في "طبخة" الميرون المقدس، في مسحة الكهنة، في مسحة المرضى والتائبين (ويسمّى زيت التائبين)، في المسحة الأخيرة، وفي رتبة جناز الموتى...وفي تكريس المنازل والهياكل والكنائس والأيقونات الجديدة الخ...
4- وهو باعث النور وتضاء منه القناديل الكثيرة في الكنيسة....
5- وهو رمز الى أعمال الفضائل التي تهيّئنا لاستقبال المسيح مثل العذارى الحكيمات...

يتبع معنى الخبز


----------



## mero_engel (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*راااائع بجد اختي الحبيبيه *
*معلومات قيمه جداااا *
*اتمني من الكل الاستفاده*
*ومني احلي تقييم*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا الك  اختي فعلا  معلومات جيدة ومهمة

سلام الرب بقلبك


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع يا اخت مايا

شكرا ليكى على المعلومات المفيدة دى​


----------



## الأخت مايا (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الشكر لمرورك الله يباركك


----------



## duosrl (23 نوفمبر 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## الأخت مايا (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الشكر لك اخي
الله يباركك


----------



## newman_with_jesus (26 ديسمبر 2009)

تنويه :
اخت مايا راي سيادتك يخص النيسة الكاثوليكية فقط
الرب يباركك ​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الكنيسة


----------



## الأخت مايا (10 يناير 2010)

نعم انا اتكلم عن اسرار الكنيسة السبعة في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية

شكرا لمرورك والله يباركك


----------



## عادل نسيم (10 يناير 2010)

*الأخت مايا*
*أشكرك كل اشكر من أجل هذا التوضيح الكامل للطقوس بالكنيسة الرب يبارك أعملك وأختياراتك للمنفعة آمين*


----------



## الأخت مايا (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لمرورك اخ عادل سلام الرب بقلبك دائما


----------

